# apokelypse



## dark guardian (Aug 8, 2010)

A post apocalyptic world where all humans have died and somehow Pokemon survived.  Yet the world is growing more and more uninhabitable by the day.  The Pokemon must find a suitable planet to live on.

Rules: No Godmodding
No Weathermodding
No name calling
No doing anything with or to another players character before you ask them
No changing the form just copy and paste it

Just fill out this form and wait to be Approved 
Name: 
Age: 
Level: 
Gender: 
Species: 
Appearance: 
Personality: 
Bio: 
Attacks:
Item: 
Other: 



Here is my form:
Name: Zerox
Age: 13
Level: 33
Gender: Male
Species: Mew
Appearance: Golden in color with green eyes.
Personality: Crazy (in a good way)funny.
Bio: He was an orphan since birth and never had a trainer so he doesn't miss humans that much.
Attacks:Transform, Psycho cut, Hyper beam, Hypnosis
Item: Oran berry
Other: N/A


----------



## Solstice (Aug 8, 2010)

Might consider joining. I have 'expectations'. Please just improve your grammer a bit. Ex. Capitalization at the beggining of sentences, and not putting the period at the beggining of a new sentence. ( 'he was angry .he felt like destroying something' should be 'He was angry. He felt like destroying something.')

After I see some changes like that, I'll join.

And by the way, to keep your RP from falling apart, you should add  a Rules section. Add it before the form, if you'd like. It should have rules like

No Godmodding
No Weathermodding

And etc.

See ya around!


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 8, 2010)

*what Pokemon are you:* Machoke

*what is your name:* Sir Lancelot

*what is your quest:* to seek the holy grail

*what is your favourite colour:* blue

*pick four attacks:* Karate Chop, Frustration, Revenge, Bulk-Up

*pick an item to start out with:* none


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 8, 2010)

By the way, I'm gonna make my own form, kayz?

Name: Lily
Age: 13
Level: 35
Gender: Female
Species: Espeon
Appearance: Paws are a darker shade than normal, as is the gem. She wears a brown collar-appearing-necklace with a silver star on it where the name tag should be.
Personality: Very pessimistic on the inside, but tries to be happy around others. No one knows how sad she really is on the inside, as she hides it pretty well. She does tend to snap out at others.
Bio: She was evolved, then abandoned by her trainer a long time ago. Her trainer had wanted her to be a Glaceon, but she ended up evolving early into an Espeon, which is when her trainer left her on her own. She used to be happy and bubbly, until that incident.

After the humans died out, she felt a little better knowing her former trainer got what she deserved.
Attacks: Psychic, Morning Sun, Confusion, Future Sight
Item: Lessa go with... Meh, I'm uncreative; Pecha Berry
Other: Using my most recent Pokésona, who is also my favorite Pokémon.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 9, 2010)

*what Pokemon are you:* Bagon

*what is your name:* Dragon Soul, but called Dragon for short. *slapped*

*pick four attacks:* Hydro Pump, Shadow Claw, Dragon Claw, Zen Headbutt
*
pick an item to start out with:* Mystic Water


----------



## dark guardian (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey guys I'm really sorry but if you could delete your current form's and fill out the modified version.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 9, 2010)

It doesn't look any different than the one I just posted though. o3e' Except with capitalization.

*
What Pokemon are you:* Bagon

*What is your name:* Dragon Soul

*Pick four attacks:* Hydro Pump, Shadow Claw, Dragon Claw, Zen Headbutt

*Pick an item to start out with:* Mystic Water


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 9, 2010)

Yay my form's being used =D


----------



## dark guardian (Aug 9, 2010)

Cryptica said:


> It doesn't look any different than the one I just posted though. o3e' Except with capitalization.
> 
> *
> What Pokemon are you:* Bagon
> ...


it is diffrent


----------



## Solstice (Aug 10, 2010)

AHHH double posts hurt my eyes! Not minimodding, but theres an Edit button. If you double post, you can get an infraction, and if you do it too many times, you can get banned.


Name: Neon
Age: 14
Level: 50
Gender: Male
Species: Absol (Shiny, if possible. Basing it of my character in PC1-U)
Appearance: Not different from a normal Absol, except that he's shiny, and has a triangular chip out of the scythe on his head, about one inch long at the tip. This slightly increases the power of his Razor Wind. 
Personality: Neon is pessimistic, and has been ever since  his trainer, Jared, was killed by Murking Shadows. (Kinda like a crossover. Neon is the same character from PC1-U, with a few changes. Spoilered because it is a thing to be revealed later. PM for more info if you're interested.) . He doesn't trust many people anymore, because he no longer knows who could be a friend or enemy. 
Bio: Neon has been living in the wild ever since his trainer died. Once he found that the human civilization had been destroyed, He felt neutral, because his old best friend used to be human.. But he couldn't help but feel slight happiness, because he could now explore almost everywhere without the risk of being caught. Neon currently lives in Eterna Forest, ocassionally visiting the city and honoring the four gods.
Attacks: Razor Wind/ Bite/ Double Team/ Detect 
Item: Chaos Emerald Enigma Berry :D (I'd like for it to have the TCG effect, which is halving damage from fighting type moves.
Other: Because of the chip on Neon's blade, his power is increased a bit when using Razor Wind. However, it still takes just as long to set up the move.

All done.


----------

